# Abdominal Pain & my mother's maltese



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Sending many positive thoughts and get well wishes for little Tiki. I hope she is able to confirm just exactly what the problem is. I would think the ultrasound along with bloodwork, will be able to make some kind of determination of what is going on. My little Doxie is 15 1/2, and definitely their system being small dogs, can become extremely sensitive to goods, etc. as they age. Thinking of all of you....and many prayers for Tiki.:smooch:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hoping Tiki is all better soon so that she is out of pain and your mom can go on her trip to see you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tiki*

Praying Tiki is better soon!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is the dog vomiting? Pancreatitis would be vomiting, no interest in eating, and stomach ache. I know they did xrays with Danny (he had pancreatitis when he was younger), but they just showed like a lot of gas and distension. They immediately started treating for pancreatitis - he had pills and they kept him at the hospital (my vet's a 24 hour animal hospital) until he could keep water down.

It did clear up, but he had to be on a BLAND diet. This would be a special diet provided by the vet, and he was on it for a couple months until we weaned him back onto his regular food. 

From what I can figure, it is caused by the dog eating something that is too rich for their stomachs - like Danny came down with pancreatitis right after Thanksgiving. He had a little too much turkey. 

Something to keep in mind - stomach upset can be caused by other things (stomach/intestinal tumors) which mimic pancreatitis. I would have the ultrasound done anyway.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry your Mom and Tiki are going thru this. Personally I would have the ultrasound done. It will help her to rest easier knowing what is going on in her abdominal area. I wouldnt wait either. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks everybody.

Just got off the phone with my mother. She has called the vet quite a few times today, and for some reason they have not done the ultrasound yet, and now they won't until tomorrow some time. I cannot believe this.

I do not think she ever throwed up, but they are giving her anti nausea medication because she is smacking her lips.

My mother said she is hoping it is just gas, what the first vet said. In the meantime, my mother is supposed to leave in almost 36 hours - who knows if she will.

My mother rescued this dog about 5 years ago from a very abusive situation. She had a broken her leg from being kicked by the previous owner's step father. She also has a beebee lodged in her from who knows what. She is only 7 lbs and my mother's heart dog.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Poor Tiki and your poor Mom must be worried sick  I have Maltese too hun. An ultrasound may get to the bottom of her tummy issue, especially if she is still haunching, even after the antinausea meds. Im sure the vet is making little Tiki as comfortable as possible right now. The ER vet was a good move, these little guys can get very sick very quickly 
Im sending out lots of prayers for all of you. Please post when you here something more.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I wanted to add I had a dog to the er vet once for something similar, haunching and he was actually licking the air and panting. They ran tests but all was well, also, they gave him...I think pepcid and an injectable antinausea med which worked 100%. We never had that problem again. I hope its an easy fix for your Moms dog to


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks everybody!!

My mother is ecstatic. Tiki is coming home today and my mother can leave on her trip.

The ultrasound showed nothing. They think it is her teeth!! She has perked up and is eating again. My father will schedule a dental for her next week while my mother is away - she feels she can trust him with that.

I felt so bad for my mother, because she thought I was mad at her for possibly cancelling her trip. She had her friends telling her that her grandchildren were more important. I had to explain to her that even though I was mad at the situation, we totally understood that Tiki was her priority, and she should have known better with the way we love our pets.


----------

